# My fail art..



## Armaetus (Apr 9, 2009)

....from 12 years ago

http://us.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/Chris-Pisarczyk/index.html
http://orcas.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/Chris-Pisarczyk/index.html

I really don't care about the comments since I know it is crappy and I never took art classes..this is just to show I at least gave a shot at drawing a long time ago.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 9, 2009)

Glaice said:


> ....from 12 years ago
> 
> http://us.vclart.net/vcl/Artists/Chris-Pisarczyk/
> 
> I really don't care about the comments since I know it is crappy and I never took art classes..this is just to show I at least gave a shot at drawing a long time ago.



The link took me to the VCL and a item, but then like a dead link for me at least.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 9, 2009)

Why is it that EVERYONE is having some sort of trouble accessing a VCL page that I can?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 9, 2009)

Can see the page but, see...you gave up. The ones that eventually got better *didn't* quit. Art classes really have nothing to do with it. It's about willpower and maybe a bit of human stubbornness. Your stubbornness won out in wanting to quit, not wanting to stick with it to get better.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, it just takes time. And anyone who says "it's too late to start again" is so very wrong. I pretty much started drawing at 21.

One of my first digital works: http://i41.tinypic.com/153s8if.jpg
One of my most recent: http://d.furaffinity.net/art/grimfang/1238389887.grimfang_javjav_sm.png

The biggest thing is that you have to find enjoyment in the process. That's what has been carrying me. I have a lot to learn and improve on, but that's progress from less than a year. I'd say keep at it if you enjoyed it.


----------



## Havayosunu (Apr 10, 2009)

well they dont look desperate, all of ours beginner drawings were like this anyway! And I see you are quite talented today...right?


----------



## Havayosunu (Apr 10, 2009)

Grimfang second pic looks real good, nice use of digital features. I am sure you ll be pro in mostly a couple of years.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 10, 2009)

When it comes to anything, it just needs time and practice.

This painting from last year looks like total shit compared to this painting that I did just last night.

All time and practice.  Never quit.  Everyone used to make that, and just grew from it.  Trust me.  ;3


----------



## Muir (Apr 10, 2009)

an echo of what pretty much everyone else has said. You dont need classes to learn how to draw. Alot of artists (i.e. Kacey) are mostly self taught. Anyone can learn to draw. 
http://dragoness-muir.deviantart.com/art/Sept-2008-118530460  This was drawn back in Sept 08. Major anatomy fail and uber lazy/crappy background >_<
http://muir.artspots.com/image/31253/quiet-time  This one is very recent. Anatomy is so much better and omg a coherent background!


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, I did give up because of my lack of creativity...but again I don't desire to draw anymore, just not my thing now. Besides, the scanner I used back then doesn't work on XP or Vista.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 10, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Can see the page but, see...you gave up. The ones that eventually got better *didn't* quit. Art classes really have nothing to do with it. It's about willpower and maybe a bit of human stubbornness. Your stubbornness won out in wanting to quit, not wanting to stick with it to get better.



I agree with this.. anyone who says it's all talent is full of shit. Talent just means you pick it up faster than others.. and that's about it.


----------

